# Permanent Deactivation on LYFT...



## Don Wren

Hello - 

I have been driving with Lyft for 3 years now, and have never been deactivated prior, but just 3 days ago they informed me that a rider last weekend accused me of driving intoxicated or in possession of drug substance, I was floored as I have never even touched alcohol nor drugs, so I really had no idea where this came from or what would make a rider make such an outlandish claim? They told me my account would be deactivated while they perform their investigation.

So I responded to the email allegation right away refuting this claim unequivocally. 

However just today, 3 days later they informed me that they have permanently deactivated my account and that I would not be able to apply for a new one. They said they monitor driving accounts and have seen from the past that some riders have put in comments citing safety concerns etc. For that reason they have deactivated me, which I think is quite harsh. Also this was the first time that anyone had ever made this particular claim against me for alcohol/drugs. In the same time there have been many positive comments that I have received from riders, a lot of them commending my excellent driving skills etc.

So does anyone know if there is any recourse at all for this? Any hope of appeal with them to get back the driving account? I guess this one good case that can be mad for having a Union who can defend you in such instances of harsh treatment.

Appreciate any feedback. Thank all for your help.


----------



## LEAFdriver

IMHO I think they are trying to get rid of all the 20% commission drivers!


----------



## Cynergie

Lyft isn't the edge of the world.

Why aren't you driving for Uber? Or doing so e other side gig like Amazon prime etc?

Tbe world is round you know.


----------



## Don Wren

Cynergie said:


> Lyft isn't the edge of the world.
> 
> Why aren't you driving for Uber? Or doing so e other side gig like Amazon prime etc?
> 
> Tbe world is round you know.


I actually do also drive for Uber part time but this still stings, I never ever imagined these people would actually deactivate me like this for unwarranted reasons.....so I do at least have Uber to fall back on but its nice to be using both so as to minimize idle time etc.....so you think that once they deactivate you for good there are no recourse one can take at all? trying to seek out any possible options....


----------



## JimKE

Cynergie said:


> The world is round you know.


Please. SERIOUSLY. Do NOT try to introduce reason or facts into any rideshare discussion.


----------



## Dropking

Don, try the local Lyft Hub for live support. There is one in SF if u are local.


----------



## Don Wren

Dropking said:


> Don, try the local Lyft Hub for live support. There is one in SF if u are local.


I am in Seattle, and the do have a hub here. So you think that may be a hopeful attempt, to talk to them at the hub to see if they can re-activate?

Thanks!


----------



## touberornottouber

I would seriously consider lawyering up. If not against Lyft but against the passenger making the false report which got you deactivated.

For everyone else this is yet another reason why you might want to stick to working in the daytime and in decent areas and with some selectivity in the pings you accept. Doing this can radically reduce the chances of getting bogus reports, bogus serious accusations, and unjust 1* ratings.


----------



## fairsailing

Yep, nothing after 7pm for me except the occasional high surge airport pickup (I live nearby). Nothing under 4.6 and 4.6 only if the pay is very good. 4.7 if they are very close (generally 4.7's are ok, but don't tip). I "last trip" every ride so I can see every rating, so also avoid sketchy area pickups no matter where I drop.

After Don's experience I may just cross 4.6's off my list, not worth it. I am a 20% driver too.


----------



## surlywynch

What to those annoying weekly rider reports state as concerns? (safety, navigation, cleanliness, friendliness)


----------



## Don Wren

surlywynch said:


> What to those annoying weekly rider reports state as concerns? (safety, navigation, cleanliness, friendliness)


In the 3000+ rides I have given, of course you get riders who are really @$$ holes picky types really finicky people that if you don't chit chat with them the entire way they get offended and flag you. I have of course like probably most of us, had reports from riders like driving too fast and "safety" concerns, including "road rage" (another out of the blue claim).....bogus claims which I responded to each time, and I have never had any incidents to speak of (accidents, near misses or any other such incidents). But its strange that for all of these past reports Lyft never once found it warranted to ever deactivate me, not even on a temporary basis.......but the number of these reports is a small percentage if you look at the overall picture, and I am constantly getting positive feedback/reviews from riders as well, much more than the negative ones, most of them for excellent driving, and friendliness etc....

Just gets me that they would look in the past at all the reports and this bogus claim of "intoxication" would trigger them to essentially say "alright we have had enough of this guy, lets fire him, he is too unsafe". Way overboard and not warranted in the least bit.


----------



## MsKK

Don Wren said:


> Hello -
> 
> I have been driving with Lyft for 3 years now, and have never been deactivated prior, but just 3 days ago they informed me that a rider last weekend accused me of driving intoxicated or in possession of drug substance, I was floored as I have never even touched alcohol nor drugs, so I really had no idea where this came from or what would make a rider make such an outlandish claim? They told me my account would be deactivated while they perform their investigation.
> 
> So I responded to the email allegation right away refuting this claim unequivocally.
> 
> However just today, 3 days later they informed me that they have permanently deactivated my account and that I would not be able to apply for a new one. They said they monitor driving accounts and have seen from the past that some riders have put in comments citing safety concerns etc. For that reason they have deactivated me, which I think is quite harsh. Also this was the first time that anyone had ever made this particular claim against me for alcohol/drugs. In the same time there have been many positive comments that I have received from riders, a lot of them commending my excellent driving skills etc.
> 
> So does anyone know if there is any recourse at all for this? Any hope of appeal with them to get back the driving account? I guess this one good case that can be mad for having a Union who can defend you in such instances of harsh treatment.
> 
> Appreciate any feedback. Thank all for your help.


In the past I received the same email. Did any of your pax's ask to get out of your vehicle before you made it to their destination? If the answer is no then it's BS! If a passenger feels that their driver is drunk or high why would they allow you to drive them to their destination? How many trips did you take on the day of the complaint? Did anyone else complain ?


----------



## Watup

People plz get dash cam , otherwise it's your word against pax and lyft/uber will always side with pax most of the time


----------



## outface

LEAFdriver said:


> IMHO I think they are trying to get rid of all the 20% commission drivers!


I agree. They have over saturated drivers, why need to still pay 20%? Deactivate for an immediate saving. What a smart ass!


----------



## Don Wren

MsKK said:


> In the past I received the same email. Did any of your pax's ask to get out of your vehicle before you made it to their destination? If the answer is no then it's BS! If a passenger feels that their driver is drunk or high why would they allow you to drive them to their destination? How many trips did you take on the day of the complaint? Did anyone else complain ?


Nope that never happened with me where a driver asks out before their destination, in the many thousands of rides I gave. Also, that night I did have many riders and no other complaints at all except this bogus one (maybe a made-up complaint from Lyft? I don't know, this sort of crap makes me cynical).....



MsKK said:


> In the past I received the same email. Did any of your pax's ask to get out of your vehicle before you made it to their destination? If the answer is no then it's BS! If a passenger feels that their driver is drunk or high why would they allow you to drive them to their destination? How many trips did you take on the day of the complaint? Did anyone else complain ?


So you say you have received such an email of an intoxication accusation from a rider in the past? So whatever became of your case? it appears that they did not deactivate you, how did they handle your case of this claim? Just curious.

[BTW, what does "OP" stand for? I have seen that referenced in some of these forums here.]



outface said:


> I agree. They have over saturated drivers, why need to still pay 20%? Deactivate for an immediate saving. What a smart ass!


So does Lyft now have 25% drivers? They are trying to pay drivers less?


----------



## Aztek98

0P stand for over priced.

Maybe


----------



## Trump Economics

Don Wren said:


> Hello -
> 
> I have been driving with Lyft for 3 years now, and have never been deactivated prior, but just 3 days ago they informed me that a rider last weekend accused me of driving intoxicated or in possession of drug substance, I was floored as I have never even touched alcohol nor drugs, so I really had no idea where this came from or what would make a rider make such an outlandish claim? They told me my account would be deactivated while they perform their investigation.
> 
> So I responded to the email allegation right away refuting this claim unequivocally.
> 
> However just today, 3 days later they informed me that they have permanently deactivated my account and that I would not be able to apply for a new one. They said they monitor driving accounts and have seen from the past that some riders have put in comments citing safety concerns etc. For that reason they have deactivated me, which I think is quite harsh. Also this was the first time that anyone had ever made this particular claim against me for alcohol/drugs. In the same time there have been many positive comments that I have received from riders, a lot of them commending my excellent driving skills etc.
> 
> So does anyone know if there is any recourse at all for this? Any hope of appeal with them to get back the driving account? I guess this one good case that can be mad for having a Union who can defend you in such instances of harsh treatment.
> 
> Appreciate any feedback. Thank all for your help.


You have an arbitration agreement, so good luck with a lawyer. If it was me, I'd go to small claims court and demand proof of the incident. If they can't provide a drug test, you have a case. But what if there's video evidence? It still won't prove intoxication, etc. And former comments about safety? Heresay. Lyft's rating system is discriminatory and easy to disprove. Anyone can rate anyone for anything.

Good luck.


----------



## peteyvavs

Don Wren said:


> Hello -
> 
> I have been driving with Lyft for 3 years now, and have never been deactivated prior, but just 3 days ago they informed me that a rider last weekend accused me of driving intoxicated or in possession of drug substance, I was floored as I have never even touched alcohol nor drugs, so I really had no idea where this came from or what would make a rider make such an outlandish claim? They told me my account would be deactivated while they perform their investigation.
> 
> So I responded to the email allegation right away refuting this claim unequivocally.
> 
> However just today, 3 days later they informed me that they have permanently deactivated my account and that I would not be able to apply for a new one. They said they monitor driving accounts and have seen from the past that some riders have put in comments citing safety concerns etc. For that reason they have deactivated me, which I think is quite harsh. Also this was the first time that anyone had ever made this particular claim against me for alcohol/drugs. In the same time there have been many positive comments that I have received from riders, a lot of them commending my excellent driving skills etc.
> 
> So does anyone know if there is any recourse at all for this? Any hope of appeal with them to get back the driving account? I guess this one good case that can be mad for having a Union who can defend you in such instances of harsh treatment.
> 
> Appreciate any feedback. Thank all for your help.


Post this on Facebook and YouTube, Lyft hates negative advertisement. Make sure you say that Lyft made an accusation without any evidence, this is libel and slander.


----------



## Irishjohn831

If passenger believed you were intoxicated, passenger would have asked you to pull over and exited your car. 

Passenger would not remain in car just to be polite, wouldn’t even have to say I think your drunk, high. 

They would just say pull over and I’ll get out here. 

Lyft is saying a passenger accused you of a crime and stayed for full ride ??


----------



## peteyvavs

You may have a case for a lawsuit because Lyft is stating that to were driving impaired on hearsay and repeating it. I BELIEVE THIS IS CALLED libel.


----------



## POOLKiller

The things these cheap riders say for a free ride. Rideshare in general is a pos. You’ll go broke the minute you stop driving.


----------



## PrestonT

Irishjohn831 said:


> If passenger believed you were intoxicated, passenger would have asked you to pull over and exited your car.
> 
> Passenger would not remain in car just to be polite, wouldn't even have to say I think your drunk, high.
> 
> They would just say pull over and I'll get out here.
> 
> Lyft is saying a passenger accused you of a crime and stayed for full ride ??


I disagree. I caught a very nice guy a few months ago, who detailed his story of riding with a clearly inebriated driver on St Patty's Day evening. He kept asking her if she was drunk and she just kept giggling. His intention was to drop his buddy at a hotel, and then have the driver take him on to his home 15 miles away. He ended the trip at the hotel, ordered a new ride, and that's where I came in. He did allow that drunk driver to get them to the hotel.

Not all riders consider the profound danger they put themselves into when they allow a drunk to continue driving them.


----------



## peteyvavs

Look up libel laws in your state, you might be one of the few who actually screw Lyft out of a few bucks. BTW this has nothing to arbitration.


----------



## DRIVER-99

POOLKiller said:


> The things these cheap riders say for a free ride. Rideshare in general is a pos. You'll go broke the minute you stop driving.


I was deactivated for two days because a rider said I was under the influence. I was just tired from working a log day. However, without any verification I lost two days of work


----------



## Don Wren

Irishjohn831 said:


> If passenger believed you were intoxicated, passenger would have asked you to pull over and exited your car.
> 
> Passenger would not remain in car just to be polite, wouldn't even have to say I think your drunk, high.
> 
> They would just say pull over and I'll get out here.
> 
> Lyft is saying a passenger accused you of a crime and stayed for full ride ??


Yes exactly that's what they did, they stayed for duration of the ride then proceeded to made up this ridiculous accusation.....and I can tell you for a 100% fact this is false, as I have never touched alcohol nor any drugs, so I know 100% for sure this is a false allegation has no evidence at all to back it. But I am not sure if some passenger actually claimed that (to get a free ride from Lyft) or Lyft just made this up for an excuse to deactivate me for some strange reason......I was trying to think back on that day as to possibility of which passenger may have claimed that or if there was anything that stood out to cause someone to think that about me - it boggles my mind because I cannot think of anything at all that would compel anyone to make such an outlandish and false claim.......


----------



## peteyvavs

Don Wren said:


> Yes exactly that's what they did, they stayed for duration of the ride then proceeded to made up this ridiculous accusation.....and I can tell you for a 100% fact this is false, as I have never touched alcohol nor any drugs, so I know 100% for sure this is a false allegation has no evidence at all to back it. But I am not sure if some passenger actually claimed that (to get a free ride from Lyft) or Lyft just made this up for an excuse to deactivate me for some strange reason......I was trying to think back on that day as to possibility of which passenger may have claimed that or if there was anything that stood out to cause someone to think that about me - it boggles my mind because I cannot think of anything at all that would compel anyone to make such an outlandish and false claim.......


Your problem now is with Lyft, they took away your livelihood on an accusation that can never be substantiated, they put this is writing, by doing this they have tarnished your good name and reputation. 
GO TALK TO A GOOD LAWYER AND SEE IF YOU CAN FILE A SUIT ON CONTINGENCY.


----------



## Cynergie

Don Wren said:


> Nope that never happened with me where a driver asks out before their destination, in the many thousands of rides I gave. Also, that night I did have many riders and no other complaints at all except this bogus one (maybe a made-up complaint from Lyft? I don't know, this sort of crap makes me cynical).....
> 
> So you say you have received such an email of an intoxication accusation from a rider in the past? So whatever became of your case? it appears that they did not deactivate you, how did they handle your case of this claim? Just curious.
> 
> [BTW, what does "OP" stand for? I have seen that referenced in some of these forums here.]
> 
> So does Lyft now have 25% drivers? They are trying to pay drivers less?


OP = Original Poster


----------



## MsKK

MsKK said:


> In the past I received the same email. Did any of your pax's ask to get out of your vehicle before you made it to their destination? If the answer is no then it's BS! If a passenger feels that their driver is drunk or high why would they allow you to drive them to their destination? How many trips did you take on the day of the complaint? Did anyone else complain ?


That was my argument with Lyft and yes, I was reactivated. Come on if I got in the car and I thought my driver was drunk or high, I would end the ride and not allow them to drive me to my destination. That's what your response should be to Lyft. Especially if you took other trips before and after that pax and you got no complaints.


----------



## aspiringnobody

Don Wren said:


> Yes exactly that's what they did, they stayed for duration of the ride then proceeded to made up this ridiculous accusation.....and I can tell you for a 100% fact this is false, as I have never touched alcohol nor any drugs, so I know 100% for sure this is a false allegation has no evidence at all to back it. But I am not sure if some passenger actually claimed that (to get a free ride from Lyft) or Lyft just made this up for an excuse to deactivate me for some strange reason......I was trying to think back on that day as to possibility of which passenger may have claimed that or if there was anything that stood out to cause someone to think that about me - it boggles my mind because I cannot think of anything at all that would compel anyone to make such an outlandish and false claim.......


God I hope for your sake you're Islamic or it is extremely depressing you've never had any alcohol .


----------



## RynoHawk

Watup said:


> People plz get dash cam , otherwise it's your word against pax and lyft/uber will always side with pax most of the time


I agree that a dashcam will cover you from a legal standpoint, but Uber/Lyft don't care about your dashcam footage when it comes to fighting deactivation or customer complaints. You are considered an IC to them and they can sever the business relationship with you at will as they see fit. That is the cheapest and easiest thing for them to do then actually investigate anything.


----------



## Cynergie

That might be so. But social media has had a historically high success rate with naming and shaming PR fallout. Damage a company's brand and image, damage their profitability. Uber PR fallout earlier this year with #DeleteUber is perfect example. Doubt if Lyft would be able to withstand such a PR fallout the way Uber has though.

Besides social media, one well placed call to a news MSM outlet (most of which have permanent hard ons for Uber's association with pro Trump Travis) could net you a reprieve to reopen your case.


----------



## Nonya busy

Don Wren said:


> Hello -
> 
> I have been driving with Lyft for 3 years now, and have never been deactivated prior, but just 3 days ago they informed me that a rider last weekend accused me of driving intoxicated or in possession of drug substance, I was floored as I have never even touched alcohol nor drugs, so I really had no idea where this came from or what would make a rider make such an outlandish claim? They told me my account would be deactivated while they perform their investigation.
> 
> So I responded to the email allegation right away refuting this claim unequivocally.
> 
> However just today, 3 days later they informed me that they have permanently deactivated my account and that I would not be able to apply for a new one. They said they monitor driving accounts and have seen from the past that some riders have put in comments citing safety concerns etc. For that reason they have deactivated me, which I think is quite harsh. Also this was the first time that anyone had ever made this particular claim against me for alcohol/drugs. In the same time there have been many positive comments that I have received from riders, a lot of them commending my excellent driving skills etc.
> 
> So does anyone know if there is any recourse at all for this? Any hope of appeal with them to get back the driving account? I guess this one good case that can be mad for having a Union who can defend you in such instances of harsh treatment.
> 
> Appreciate any feedback. Thank all for your help.


This exact thing happened to me. I kinda believed drivers were exaggerating, seemed ridiculous one driver complaint could be an issue.



touberornottouber said:


> I would seriously consider lawyering up. If not against Lyft but against the passenger making the false report which got you deactivated.
> 
> For everyone else this is yet another reason why you might want to stick to working in the daytime and in decent areas and with some selectivity in the pings you accept. Doing this can radically reduce the chances of getting bogus reports, bogus serious accusations, and unjust 1* ratings.


Yes my issue happened at night because I drive at night.



Mr. Taggart said:


> I think there's more to the story here.


Nope



MsKK said:


> In the past I received the same email. Did any of your pax's ask to get out of your vehicle before you made it to their destination? If the answer is no then it's BS! If a passenger feels that their driver is drunk or high why would they allow you to drive them to their destination? How many trips did you take on the day of the complaint? Did anyone else complain ?


True, but they don't care.



peteyvavs said:


> Post this on Facebook and YouTube, Lyft hates negative advertisement. Make sure you say that Lyft made an accusation without any evidence, this is libel and slander.


Thanks!!!! I will do!


----------



## AuxCordBoston

It appears that lyft prefers to deactivate drivers based on alleged safety issues. A number of people have posted that they received a complaint about one thing and we're deactivated for previous safety concerns.


----------



## Nonya busy

AuxCordBoston said:


> It appears that lyft prefers to deactivate drivers based on alleged safety issues. A number of people have posted that they received a complaint about one thing and we're deactivated for previous safety concerns.


That happened to me. WTF


----------



## MsKK

Lyft, really should have some other plan of action when customers complain to verify/validate their complaint before permanently deactivating drivers. I recently got a ding for cleanliness, not the same as being accused of being under the influence, that has happened to me before also. Nevertheless, I have my vehicle washed every other day and vacuum it out every day that I'm driving for Lyft.


----------



## Aztek98

I had a couple of baltimore bro lawyer types ding me for safety once because I was "fumbling with my phone while driving"

It had to be them it was my last ride and about an hour later I got a warning from lyft.

What the hell am I supposed to do ******bags. 

2 weeks later I got another message from lyft thanking me for listening and being a safe driver again.

Ok

Lol


----------



## Big Wig !!!

LEAFdriver said:


> IMHO I think they are trying to get rid of all the 20% commission drivers!


Uber did the same to me (20%er) a few days before Thanksgiving. It's amazing how similar Lyft and Uber's Dear John messages are.



Don Wren said:


> I actually do also drive for Uber part time but this still stings, I never ever imagined these people would actually deactivate me like this for unwarranted reasons.....so I do at least have Uber to fall back on but its nice to be using both so as to minimize idle time etc.....so you think that once they deactivate you for good there are no recourse one can take at all? trying to seek out any possible options....


Be aware, Uber is full of cut throat Drivers who will do a hit job on you (ride and complain) to rid themselves of the competition.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Big Wig !!! said:


> Uber did the same to me (20%er) a few days before Thanksgiving. It's amazing how similar Lyft and Uber's Dear John messages are.
> 
> Be aware, Uber is full of cut throat Drivers who will do a hit job on you (ride and complain) to rid themselves of the competition.


What did Uber do???


----------



## Big Wig !!!

AuxCordBoston said:


> What did Uber do???


They deactivated me.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Big Wig !!! said:


> They deactivated me.


Why?


----------



## DidIDoThat

AuxCordBoston said:


> It appears that lyft prefers to deactivate drivers based on alleged safety issues. A number of people have posted that they received a complaint about one thing and we're deactivated for previous safety concerns.


Exactly, "Saftey Reasons" is their out to deactivate. What really happens is something has drawn attention to your account to the "Safety and Trust Team", and after review of the account they decides it is in their best interest to deactivate. (regardless of the original complaint)


----------



## Big Wig !!!

AuxCordBoston said:


> Why?


Cursing and bad driving........only 5 complaints in over 2 years, but 3 in one night. almost 9000 rides.......It was a hit job.


----------



## Nonya busy

Big Wig !!! said:


> Cursing and bad driving........only 5 complaints in over 2 years, but 3 in one night. almost 9000 rides.......It was a hit job.


Sucks but lyft alot worse.


DidIDoThat said:


> Exactly, "Saftey Reasons" is their out to deactivate. What really happens is something has drawn attention to your account to the "Safety and Trust Team", and after review of the account they decides it is in their best interest to deactivate. (regardless of the original complaint)


I noticed why i don't get as many complaints on Uber. Uber monitors your driving. I got a navigation complaint on Uber but they immediately removed it because they monitor driving see.








*Edit:

this doesn't mean fuber wont screw you anyway. But they do a much better job of catching crooked passengers than lyft aka drop.*


----------



## Drivincrazy

I see extra reasons to be extra careful. I always remind myself to be very cautious as I approach an intersection. Don't tailgate or speed...we should be good. Hopefully.


----------



## Nonya busy

Drivincrazy said:


> I see extra reasons to be extra careful. I always remind myself to be very cautious as I approach an intersection. Don't tailgate or speed...we should be good. Hopefully.


Nope with uber or lyft you'll eventually get screwed sooner or later one way or the other.



Big Wig !!! said:


> Cursing and bad driving........only 5 complaints in over 2 years, but 3 in one night. almost 9000 rides.......It was a hit job.


Was it over holiday weekend?


----------



## Big Wig !!!

Nonya busy said:


> Nope with uber or lyft you'll eventually get screwed sooner or later one way or the other.
> 
> Was it over holiday weekend?


Monday before Thanksgiving


----------



## Nonya busy

Big Wig !!! said:


> Monday before Thanksgiving


Wow i got negative reviews during the holiday as well. That's why i asked. Wonder what's going on during holidays?


----------



## dirtylee

Stop picking up poor people from the poor part of town.
I maintain good ratings & very low complaints because I only pick up in the rich white part of town.


----------



## anteetr

dirtylee said:


> Stop picking up poor people from the poor part of town.
> I maintain good ratings & very low complaints because I only pick up in the rich white part of town.


That's probably the best strategy for keeping your rating up and complaints down. Especially if you're white yourself.


----------



## fairsailing

Hard to tell for sure, but they appear to be applying far more strict standards to high ride count long termers, probably the 80 percenters. If there ever is a driver shortage, they may regret this decision. How many cars/drivers can they get to run into the ground before they run out of drivers and cars. I guess they keep lowering their standards, like no felony conviction within the last 6 months, no wait, 3 months....


----------



## freddieman

Mr. Taggart said:


> I think there's more to the story here.


Well, the OP did mention he had other safety flags from pax on his Lyft pax complaint record.


----------



## Hunter420

Its b.s..

Seems all the drivers started to drink n smoke weed at the same time.


----------



## Cynergie

Hunter420 said:


> Its b.s..
> 
> Seems all the drivers started to drink n smoke weed at the same time.


If Lyft deactivated you, is this what the pax told Lyft? If so, was your car reeking of cigarette smoke/had odors in it? Pax are extremely fickle female dogs with olefactory senses bordering the realm of supernatural as you now well know....


----------



## Adieu

freddieman said:


> Well, the OP did mention he had other safety flags from pax on his Lyft pax complaint record.


Puh-lease... back in 2016 you could collect 15-20 of the things in a week on Lyft, and....and nothing. Lol



Cynergie said:


> If Lyft deactivated you, is this what the pax told Lyft? If so, was your car reeking of cigarette smoke/had odors in it? Pax are extremely fickle female dogs with olefactory senses bordering the realm of supernatural as you now well know....


Cigarette smoke is perfectly legal. Fyi.


----------



## Hunter420

PickEmUp said:


> Are these posts about deactivation from the same person?


no they're not!! you informants are too much! unless you're a driver, why don't you make your own forum, this forum is for drivers!! not the a**holes causing the problems!


----------



## Hunter420

I have every right to let people know, how lyft has be treating me, if your not an informant I am sorry- many people only, expect drivers to spend all this time an effort to get a car and drive, then they want to demoralize them more on here- driver should have rights! We still are run by a laws, that lyft has suddenly decided to entrap drivers, and run them dry- support your drivers, don't question the years of service drivers had put in, only to be bullied on here, by greedy informants.


----------



## Cynergie

Lyft can treat you in any inhumane or non PC way they choose. Because let's face it, you're NOT their employee to whom they are obligated to pay a dedicated FT/PT salary, a 401k, Roth IRA, stock options, full health and/or other benefits. 

Wake the [email protected] Up. As an INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR hired by Lyft -- aka as a NON EMPLOYEE-- you have ZERO job security. Lyft is NOT your employer. Which means you can't unionize against them. Your only recourse is to take them the legal route to court. And if you do, best of luck with any subsequent arbitration or other legal loopholes they use against you.

If they're exploiting you so badly as you claim, then either:

1. Quit and/or go drive for Uber
2. Quit and/or do another gig like Flex/Prime
3. Quit and/or go work for a similar industry job like FedEx/UPS (where you'll be far better paid). Hell even USPS if you're into BSDM. But at least you have the job security of a union with USPS
4. Quit and/or pursue other different avenues i.e. working a 9 to 5 in other industries like retail. Or go back to school and learn a trade.

Regardless of what you choose to do, this whining has clearly not changed a thing in your situation. So stop spamming the forums with the same crying game. 

GO DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.


----------



## Nonya busy

Hunter420 said:


> I have every right to let people know, how lyft has be treating me, if your not an informant I am sorry- many people only, expect drivers to spend all this time an effort to get a car and drive, then they want to demoralize them more on here- driver should have rights! We still are run by a laws, that lyft has suddenly decided to entrap drivers, and run them dry- support your drivers, don't question the years of service drivers had put in, only to be bullied on here, by greedy informants.


True. That's the reason i don't come on here that much anymore. It's filled with undercover employees, marketing professionals and informants. Seems to be few real drivers.


----------



## Major League

Trump Economics said:


> You have an arbitration agreement, so good luck with a lawyer. If it was me, I'd go to small claims court and demand proof of the incident. If they can't provide a drug test, you have a case. But what if there's video evidence? It still won't prove intoxication, etc. And former comments about safety? Heresay. Lyft's rating system is discriminatory and easy to disprove. Anyone can rate anyone for anything.
> 
> Good luck.


Arbitration is for company policy and decisions related to that policy not for criminal acts or for violation of any law. Tom Brady, as an example, lost his case because he was fighting company policy not because the league broke a law. For example, if LYFT knowingly had a driver pick someone up who was a known violent passenger and ended up hitting the driver in the head that would be settled in civil court not arbitration. I'm not a lawyer, I just pretend to be one but I have won all my cases pro se.


----------



## Talcire

Lyft is trash.
Just had my driver account "on hold" for 5 days due to a fat ***** falsely claiming I was under the influence or in possession of a controlled substance.
Not a big deal, as driving for Uber is a better deal... but the principle is what matters here. 5 days is excessive. 5 hours is excessive. This dozy cow didn't like my rules and retaliated... in a way Lyft makes it way too easy.
Be warned. If a giant hag doesn't get what she wants, Lyft will take you off line.


----------



## Nonya busy

Talcire said:


> Lyft is trash.
> Just had my driver account "on hold" for 5 days due to a fat ***** falsely claiming I was under the influence or in possession of a controlled substance.
> Not a big deal, as driving for Uber is a better deal... but the principle is what matters here. 5 days is excessive. 5 hours is excessive. This dozy cow didn't like my rules and retaliated... in a way Lyft makes it way too easy.
> Be warned. If a giant hag doesn't get what she wants, Lyft will take you off line.


I've had this problem witw lyft too. I thought fuber was bad until i drove for lyft.


----------



## Ubernomics

Don Wren said:


> Hello -
> 
> I have been driving with Lyft for 3 years now, and have never been deactivated prior, but just 3 days ago they informed me that a rider last weekend accused me of driving intoxicated or in possession of drug substance, I was floored as I have never even touched alcohol nor drugs, so I really had no idea where this came from or what would make a rider make such an outlandish claim? They told me my account would be deactivated while they perform their investigation.
> 
> So I responded to the email allegation right away refuting this claim unequivocally.
> 
> However just today, 3 days later they informed me that they have permanently deactivated my account and that I would not be able to apply for a new one. They said they monitor driving accounts and have seen from the past that some riders have put in comments citing safety concerns etc. For that reason they have deactivated me, which I think is quite harsh. Also this was the first time that anyone had ever made this particular claim against me for alcohol/drugs. In the same time there have been many positive comments that I have received from riders, a lot of them commending my excellent driving skills etc.
> 
> So does anyone know if there is any recourse at all for this? Any hope of appeal with them to get back the driving account? I guess this one good case that can be mad for having a Union who can defend you in such instances of harsh treatment.
> 
> Appreciate any feedback. Thank all for your help.


Get pissed and fight!

I went to the police station and paid $20 and took a breathalyzer submitted pic to Uber. 0.00 .Reinstated

You should have done it that day


----------



## Nonya busy

Ubernomics said:


> Get pissed and fight!
> 
> I went to the police station and paid $20 and took a breathalyzer submitted pic to Uber. 0.00 .Reinstated
> 
> You should have done it that day


Pax always lie on Lyft. I wonder why? Are they trying to get a discount or something?


----------



## Cynergie

^^
Yes and yes.

Lyft is far more innovative than Uber in its social engineering policies in how it markets cheap and petty to its pax rider base. It appears to cater to the worst of the special #CryBabySnowFlake, most hyper sensitive PC LGBQT, most vulnerable #MeToo-ers, most fanatic SJW-ers, most combative pro AntiFA nutjobs, and the most overly victimized of the anti male femi-nazi clique chicks (inclusive of all Male Lesbians and fem identifying Trannies). That's before you factor in the natural human tendency to lie, cheat and steal to gain a Darwinian advantage--regardless of whether or not a pax was brainwashed by a pro SJW/liberal agenda since Kindergarten.

By default, Lyft's hyper PC and pro SJW ride share policies have conditioned their pax to feel even more "exceptional". I can personally attest to this in the city of San Francisco and Bay area. So whenever the worst of these overly victimized, and vulnerable pax "call their ride" (summon you the driver), and enter "their safe space" (your vehicle), they're already feeling self entitled to that "unique ride experience" --- which Lyft promised them (at the cost of you the driver). 

So when their easily offended PC olfactory senses become just that i.e. by perceived slights on part of "their" driver (no freebie mints, water, curbside baggage handler, intolerant pet driver, driver not making multiple stops, poor ride entertainment like music/driver doing sit down Comedy Central etc etc) they have a moral obligation to society to damn "their driver". And punish them with sub par ratings for whatever social transgressions "their" driver dared to commit in "their safe space". Forums are littered with many driver deactivations from false allegations made by Lyft pax.


----------



## Nonya busy

Cynergie said:


> ^^
> Yes and yes.
> 
> Lyft is far more innovative than Uber in its social engineering policies in how it markets cheap and petty to its pax rider base. It appears to cater to the worst of the special #CryBabySnowFlake, most hyper sensitive PC LGBQT, most vulnerable #MeToo-ers, most fanatic SJW-ers, most combative pro AntiFA nutjobs, and the most overly victimized of the anti male femi-nazi clique chicks (inclusive of all Male Lesbians and fem identifying Trannies). That's before you factor in the natural human tendency to lie, cheat and steal to gain a Darwinian advantage--regardless of whether or not a pax was brainwashed by a pro SJW/liberal agenda since Kindergarten.
> 
> By default, Lyft's hyper PC and pro SJW ride share policies have conditioned their pax to feel even more "exceptional". I can personally attest to this in the city of San Francisco and Bay area. So whenever the worst of these overly victimized, and vulnerable pax "call their ride" (summon you the driver), and enter "their safe space" (your vehicle), they're already feeling self entitled to that "unique ride experience" --- which Lyft promised them (at the cost of you the driver).
> 
> So when their easily offended PC olfactory senses become just that i.e. by perceived slights on part of "their" driver (no freebie mints, water, curbside baggage handler, intolerant pet driver, driver not making multiple stops, poor ride entertainment like music/driver doing sit down Comedy Central etc etc) they have a moral obligation to society to damn "their driver". And punish them with sub par ratings for whatever social transgressions "their" driver dared to commit in "their safe space". Forums are littered with many driver deactivations from false allegations made by Lyft pax.


I dont really get into all the politics but your spot on. I hadha Lyft pax say i had a problem with gays. It was a $3 ride. I didnt know he was gay and didnt have time to conversate. I notice Lyft Pax lie all the time. I received multiple chargebacks and they didnt warn me just took it out my account. I thoughtt uber was bad but lyft the worse.


----------



## Ubernomics

Cynergie said:


> ^^
> Yes and yes.
> 
> Lyft is far more innovative than Uber in its social engineering policies in how it markets cheap and petty to its pax rider base. It appears to cater to the worst of the special #CryBabySnowFlake, most hyper sensitive PC LGBQT, most vulnerable #MeToo-ers, most fanatic SJW-ers, most combative pro AntiFA nutjobs, and the most overly victimized of the anti male femi-nazi clique chicks (inclusive of all Male Lesbians and fem identifying Trannies). That's before you factor in the natural human tendency to lie, cheat and steal to gain a Darwinian advantage--regardless of whether or not a pax was brainwashed by a pro SJW/liberal agenda since Kindergarten.
> 
> By default, Lyft's hyper PC and pro SJW ride share policies have conditioned their pax to feel even more "exceptional". I can personally attest to this in the city of San Francisco and Bay area. So whenever the worst of these overly victimized, and vulnerable pax "call their ride" (summon you the driver), and enter "their safe space" (your vehicle), they're already feeling self entitled to that "unique ride experience" --- which Lyft promised them (at the cost of you the driver).
> 
> So when their easily offended PC olfactory senses become just that i.e. by perceived slights on part of "their" driver (no freebie mints, water, curbside baggage handler, intolerant pet driver, driver not making multiple stops, poor ride entertainment like music/driver doing sit down Comedy Central etc etc) they have a moral obligation to society to damn "their driver". And punish them with sub par ratings for whatever social transgressions "their" driver dared to commit in "their safe space". Forums are littered with many driver deactivations from false allegations made by Lyft pax.


Bam and there it is!


----------



## mserrano

Did you ever get reactivated?


----------



## Moonrider

Cynergie said:


> ^^
> I AM A ****WAFFLE!!!!!! (Post summarized for brevity)


Love the way the ignore feature works on this forum!


----------



## antimonopoly

Don Wren said:


> Hello -
> 
> I have been driving with Lyft for 3 years now, and have never been deactivated prior, but just 3 days ago they informed me that a rider last weekend accused me of driving intoxicated or in possession of drug substance, I was floored as I have never even touched alcohol nor drugs, so I really had no idea where this came from or what would make a rider make such an outlandish claim? They told me my account would be deactivated while they perform their investigation.
> 
> So I responded to the email allegation right away refuting this claim unequivocally.
> 
> However just today, 3 days later they informed me that they have permanently deactivated my account and that I would not be able to apply for a new one. They said they monitor driving accounts and have seen from the past that some riders have put in comments citing safety concerns etc. For that reason they have deactivated me, which I think is quite harsh. Also this was the first time that anyone had ever made this particular claim against me for alcohol/drugs. In the same time there have been many positive comments that I have received from riders, a lot of them commending my excellent driving skills etc.
> 
> So does anyone know if there is any recourse at all for this? Any hope of appeal with them to get back the driving account? I guess this one good case that can be mad for having a Union who can defend you in such instances of harsh treatment.
> 
> Appreciate any feedback. Thank all for your help.


----------



## Willjohnsdrive

[BTW, what does "OP" stand for? I have seen that referenced in some of these forums here.]

Original Post?

And as for the claims made against you or the positive compliments made for you, where do you see those?


----------



## antimonopoly

Few things have proven to work so far in dealing with the Lyft/Uber tyranny. First, challenge the two giants through litigation. It is not easy to sue them especially if you have already accepted the arbitration clause in the Terms of Service. But even if you have not, finding a lawyer who would take your case on contingency basis is a challenge. The good news is that Lyft/Uber are in many legal violations that you could employ to even out the bargain power with them. They are on borderline of being phased out for serious violations such as misclassification, fraud, tortuous inference with contract, unjust enrichment, false advertisement and many more. Read the Terms of Service very carefully and take your time to research the cloudy issues in it. Talk to many lawyers until you find the right one. This may cost you some upfront retainer money, but it is worth it. So far Lyft/Uber have not won many legal arguments and they are more willing to settle than litigate. This could work well for the aggrieved driver. Take advantage of it.

Second, rally other drivers in your locality for support. Get to know them and share with them your experience. They may have similar experience and interest in challenging them collectively. You know by now that both ride-share companies use the "divide and conquer" strategy to isolate drivers from each other and from good sympathetic passengers, so the more drivers and good passengers stand together, the better the chances to force the companies to reform and change. Remember also to find any labor unions in your area and join with them. The bottom line is both companies use their huge bargaining power to force drivers into accepting harsh working conditions while using the drivers' resources without fair compensation. This is a dangerously growing trend that poses a threat to the labor force in the US and many others parts of the world. The labor force must collectively stand against it and must influence legislation to protect the ailing labor rights. While both companies insist that drivers are "independent contractors," all facts on the ground point out that the drivers are "employees" entitled to many benefits. The Terms of Service give the false impression that the drivers must hold themselves as independent contractors and must accept the demise, but the law is something else and there are many courts and labor agencies that ruled out differently. Follow up on the court news and the lawsuits against the two companies. I am looking for drivers who are interested in rallying together to improve the work conditions and fight for workers' benefits.



MsKK said:


> In the past I received the same email. Did any of your pax's ask to get out of your vehicle before you made it to their destination? If the answer is no then it's BS! If a passenger feels that their driver is drunk or high why would they allow you to drive them to their destination? How many trips did you take on the day of the complaint? Did anyone else complain ?


That is a very good argument, but sadly both companies ignore because they use the feedback system to control and subdue the drivers to their own best interest, and not even to protect the passenger. Remember the Safety Rider Fee which changed name to "Service Fee" or "Booking Fee?" That was because they could not prove they were using the "Fee" for protecting the safety of the passenger they had to change the name! As for the safety of the driver, do not even bother; they care less about it. Many passengers do not even have a photo on their profile, so that could be your worst enemy that is hopping in your car. The companies disclaim any liability for your safety and instruct you to use your commonsense and discretion to accept the ride or decline it. BTW, you never have enough time (15 seconds only) to decide if the ride is for you, and if you decline the request or cancel it after you find out enough info about the ride, then your acceptance or cancellation rate goes down and works against you! After all, you are considered IC worker and no one dictate your choices!


----------



## kcdrvr15

Sign up for the arbitration, uber/lyft have to pay the arbitration fee, which is almost $1000 per complaint, if anything you will cost them some money to answer for what they did, and you will probably get reinstated a year or two from now, that is if the business is still up and running.


----------



## tc49821

They could just reinstate u if it wasn't for something really bad. Some ppl use this tatic if they get sued for a debt. If the contract included arbitration. They owe the company $1500. The arbitrarion n lawyers fee are more. So they just drop the case.

I commend u for that,if u get two more petty scum bags, i wonder if they would act so quickly. Two more ppl lie out of spite or to get a free ride.


----------

